
Should You Aim for Quantity Instead of Quality? - nonoesp
https://sketch.nono.ma/should-you-aim-for-quantity-instead-of-quality
======
nonoesp
This is a follow up to last week's post —
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23464673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23464673).

